# DRI working but no acceleration

## Fatal1ty

Hi. 

I'm takling about this:

http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/2753/54ba5.jpg

I get dri working without any problems but my fps are very low  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 412.440 FPS
> 
> 2084 frames in 5.0 seconds = 416.790 FPS
> ...

 

and should be ~9k

glxinfo:

 *Quote:*   

> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> ...

 

xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> # PS/2 Mouse not detected
> ...

 

I'm running:

ati-drivers-8.28.8

linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

Can somebody help?

----------

## Fatal1ty

Xorg log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 7.1.1
> 
> Release Date: 12 May 2006
> ...

----------

